# Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D4]



## DarkAura (Jul 28, 2011)

48 hours for night actions.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [N0]*

I've gotten most night actions, so i guess day can start.

Everyone awoke to a peaceful morning. One person noticed PigSerpent was missing. Allof a sudden, a deafening shriek or terror rose from the town square. As everyone was getting up, yet another scream, so everyone rushed over.

There was the mauled body of Pig Serpent, with a tape recording of the exact same scream. This must have been done at night, seeing as no others were missing from the beds.

They prepare themselves for another day. They suddenly see mai's teeth out. She cannot talk for the rest of the day!

*I have forgoten Pig Serpent's alignment (Sorry, sorry), so if she would be sokind as to remind me, then i'd be good, but shes dead.*

* Mai has been silenced and cannot talk*

presume!


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

That was 24 hours not 48


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

Does it really matter? I got most of the Night actions anyway (still am not sure about everyones roles, Xx! But i got it under control)


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

You didn't get mine which could've helped us


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

Does it really matter?

Now......i guess......do something.........


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*



Rizadon said:


> Does it really matter? I got most of the Night actions anyway (still am not sure about everyones roles, Xx! But i got it under control)


The roles you sent should be in your Sent Items.

PROTIP: Never end the Night Phase early unless you either have received all Night Actions or someone uses a Night Action that ends the night early.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

I thought i got it all before i started day...well...just start the day.

Oh, and Pig Serpent was innocent.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

Nice to know.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

Gurrhirrcantspeakrjrhsdrunkfiejsjthisisstupidjrlqjapeiekegawdfikansjrh


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*



KR-9 said:


> Gurrhirrcantspeakrjrhsdrunkfiejsjthisisstupidjrlqjapeiekegawdfikansjrh


Probably Accurate Translation:
I cannot speak right now, for I am very drunk.
This is quite unintelligent.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

HnhjjbtruenfifossothatFkcicodpslakzjskzi


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*



KR-9 said:


> HnhjjbtruenfifossothatFkcicodpslakzjskzi


All I got from this was true, so that, and cod.


----------



## Light (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

...you got..._most of them_?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> All I got from this was true, so that, and cod.


And if, I think.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

JfifImeantfudnnahtrudatdhdkdisi


----------



## Light (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

okay now its just spam


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

didnsorrynsnddmisspelledmentfndjdnIthink


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

He's saying "True dat", guys.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

now he says "sorry misspelled ment I think"

and no, you did not good KR-9


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

I had a dream where KR-9 started being legible again Do:


----------



## hyphen (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

Whee hi. 

Any Inspectors here, that can help?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

I think if any Inspector had gotten Scum they would've spoken up by now.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

I don't know about that, it is day one. Given the size of the players group (which is like fifteen, right?) I'd say there is either four to five mafia. If the inspector is experienced, they would wait until there is less mafia, I'd say around one or two, until saying anything.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

I'd say the ratio of players to Scum would be 13:4 at the most.
Any more and they'd likely win three days in if none die by then.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

*Adding another 12 hours for lynching.

Oh, and can everyone send their roles to me?(They arent in my sent box) Cause I'm getting a lil' confused.*


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

No one died, 48 hours for night actions.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [N1]*

Th sun rises over the town.

Darkaura, the headmaster, takes rolecall. She expects at least one person to be gone, but no! Everyone is there! The headmaster is surprise.

No one died. 48 hours for lynchings

Edit: Oh, and RK-10's "Spam" is not spam.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

*RTB* is Mafia.
GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

Okay! This is going to be fun.

First of all, *RK-10* is the mafia don. Secondly, if Legendaryseeker ever comes out with an accusation, don't listen to him he's insane. And a Mason.

Now, you all must be saying "why would he do that? he's just baiting himself for the mafia!"

But the truth is, I'm not, in a sense. I am Jirachi, the baker. This means if I die, everyone else dies in three days from starvation and no one wins.

Have fun!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

holy shiz i messed up!

But LS99 is supposed to be out of the game.

(but cause i'm nice and mess up prone, i shall let him talk as a ghost)



Ghosts can talk during the day. However, cannot lynch nor use night actions.

SO EVERYONE OUT OF THE GAME IS A GHOST! (it's my way of running mafia, XP)

Oh, and here's a little tidbit;

Suddenly, LS99 becomes woozy. He soon collapse. his heart stops. His spririt rises rom the body. He is now a ghost.

*LS99 is dead, he was innocent*

Sorry for all of this confusion! I hope this doesnt make the game less fun.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

*RTB*

shdbdjfjgogogobejskshakskdkdksksksksksksosksksksdkkdkdjrjrjfjbfjjfjfketcetera


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

Exactly, but you can still post as a ghost.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

...Wait, did I die and y0u f0rg0t ab0ut it? I d0n't understand.
(Yes, I am Insane. DA gave me Inn0cent f0r RTB but apparently messed up and I was supp0sed t0 get Mafia, s0 d0n't v0te f0r Glace 0r RTB)
D0c, h0w d0 y0u kn0w my r0le?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

idk it's just part of being a baker, I guess.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

...
Well that d0esn't make any sense.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

*shrugs*

so, LS, did you manage to recruit anyone?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

N0, it wasn't like that.
It was used as a m0difier, n0t a r0le.
My Mas0nbr0ther was a Sane Inspect0r.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

oh.

And who was it?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D1]*

...
I'm n0t saying.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

Is it bad for them if you do? If so I understand.

And seeing as though you were Mewtwo, I assume they are Mew?

Anyway, is there anyone who would like me to give bread to someone specific?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

0f c0urse I'd be bad f0r them if I d0.
They'd be pr0bably killed t0night.
And they apparently d0n't have anything, s0...


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

... So what just happened here?

Does being a baker allow you to see roles, Doc Scratch? I don't really understand anything you're saying. :|

*RK-10?*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

Apparently!


I am a baker, who gives someone a loaf of bread each night, and also inspects them. I learn their role and alignment as well as pokemon assignment. If I die, everyone else will die three days after and no one will win. This puts me in a particularly powerful role with stable protection.

So far, I have inspected RK-10 and Legendaryseeker99.

RK-10 is the mafia Don, Legendaryseeker (who's dead now? I don't know) was Mewtwo, and insane inspector/mason and brother apparently.


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

What pokemon is RK-10? And who are you inspecting tonight?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

...
That's kinda 0P, d0n't y0u think?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*



Mai said:


> What pokemon is RK-10? And who are you inspecting tonight?


RK is Shadow Lugia. As I understand there is also a Lugia counterpart, kind of the leader of the innocents, I guess? I didn't get too much detail.



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ...
> That's kinda 0P, d0n't y0u think?


What's your point? you're innocent! you should be happy there is such a powerful role on your side.


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

The point is that it's ridiculous!

Even though I'm innocent, the fact that the game is so weighed like that sort of bothers me.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

Well yeah but...
It's still 0P.
Alm0st like a Multikill, Unkillable, Unlynchable Mafia.
But less 0P.
But I'm n0t exactly c0mplaining.
EDIT: ^Yeah, what she said.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*



Mai said:


> The point is that it's ridiculous!


Well, right. I get that and it was the first thought I had about it, but I'm not going to complain.

But I am open to suggestions for bread giving.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

H0w ab0ut Mystic?
((PSSSSST I'M SUPP0SSED T0 BE DEAD IN THE LIST))


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*



Doc Scratch said:


> Well, right. I get that and it was the first thought I had about it, but I'm not going to complain.
> 
> But I am open to suggestions for bread giving.


Zapi.

I'm pretty sure she was /the most active player/ in AniChoice Mafia (she was innocent), and she hasn't posted at all so far.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

wait, so I'm a ghost allowed to talk, but am I allowed to give my role?

Other than that, nothing much to add.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

you can tell your role


----------



## Light (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

I'm really suspicious of that baker thing. But I guess it would be a good idea to kill *RK-10* right now.

LS, you were Mewtwo, I assume?


----------



## Zapi (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

You can give me bread if you want, but it will be wasted, as I can assure you I'm innocent. I just have a boringish role and not much to say.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

well then could you please tell us your boringish role?


----------



## Zapi (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

Bulletproof celebi. I guess it's cool, but I don't get useful info out of it.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

mind explaining the explanation you got on how celebi is bulletproof?

seems a little farfetch'd to me. (tee hee)


----------



## Mai (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

Even so, I'd expect you to be a bit more active. :| Also I agree with that sounding suspicious.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

I was originally told I was Mew, but apparently DarkAura accidentally made two Mews, so she changed me to Celebi and I kept my role and alignment.

I don't really know how Celebi is bulletproof either. I wasn't given an explanation other than that (and 'you are protected from night time attacks').


----------



## Pig-serpent (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

Ok then, I'm an ex-bus driver, and my pokemon was Victini.

Yeah, nothing to say, but that baker thing still seems a bit broken unless the mafia have superpowers


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

ex-bus driver?


----------



## Mai (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

Pig-serpent is dead.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

oh. everything makes sense now.


----------



## Mai (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

So who are you inspecting?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

I'd like to keep that a secret for now; but I will tell you if I gt anything interesting tonight.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

K.
So I haven't posted at all for a while: I was on a trip. TO CALAFORNIA! ^-^

I'm an Innocent Arceus.
Working as a dentist. d: Derp.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

With only a few votes, they lych RK-10.

His heart stops. As the night begins, his body transforms. A large creature with wings. It looks like a lugia, but isnt. He was Shadow Lugia!

*RK-10 is dead. Mafia*

48 hours for night actions


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [N2]*

THIS IS BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!

The citezins awaken to two people missing; Chief Zackrai, and Light Yagami.

Chief Zackrai was sprawled on the floor, with a baker's hat.

Light Yagami was also on the floor, but had both an angry and surprised look. It looked like he attacked Chief Zackrai and was then attacked himself. Of course, it's a possibility. ;)

Both their Spirits rise from their bodies. Chief Zackrai looked at his body. His jaw wouldnt move. Thankfully, ghosts dont have jaws, so his ghost could speak.

Suddenly, one person started glowing. It looked like protection. but from what?

*Chief Zackrai is dead. He was innocent.

Light Yagami is dead. He was the new mafia Don.*


*The baker is dead. 3 days to dispose of the mafia or everyone loses.*


*24 hours for lynching*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

WAHOOO

IT'S ALIIIIIIIIVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zapi (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

But unfortunately, we only have three days to win the game. Not-wahoo...
Okay, does _anyone_ have anything at all to say? Or does anyone even remember what was going on during this game? 'cause I sure don't


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

Chief Zackrai, who did you inspect?

Anyone who received bread survives for an extra Day after the limit, iirc.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Anyone who received bread survives for an extra Day after the limit, iirc.


Not the way i do it. >=)


----------



## hyphen (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

NOOOO
ok
you know what
roleclaim!
i stop people from talking during the day phase.
Useless now,I guess. d:


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*



Mystic said:


> NOOOO
> ok
> you know what
> roleclaim!
> ...


Well what legend are you?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

so wait, I can talk?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> so wait, I can talk?


DUH

0f c0urse y0u can talk!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

wwell wwhatevver

Last night I inspected Light Yagami on a hunch. Guess what? He wwas the neww don. Needless to say, he wwas probably a little dubious of my claim, but I wwas telling the wwhole truth. Have fun getting the last mafia wwithout my all-seeing eye, guys.

Side note: I also learned that someone attacked Light soon after I inspected him. That is wwhy he's dead, and that means you guys still havve a vvigilante. 

Questions, though: am I allowed to lynch and/or givve instructions to the livving players? I'm wwondering because I havve been right twwice so far and I wwould like to see the innocents win.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

Ghosts may speak, but are prevented from lynching or using their night actions.


(Psst! new family guy on right now on fox)

Edit: Seing i was ninja'd, you cannot lynch, but you may help them as you please by posting. Your basiclly still playing, but you cant lynch nor use your night action. Other than that, you play as normal

Edit 2: Chief Zackrai, what do you mean by give instructions?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

Okay, so we know Mai, RTB, Glace, and Coroxn are Innocent.
That means that either Flower Doll, Mystic, Werefish, or WQ is Mafia.

ROLECLAIM TIME


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*



DarkAura said:


> Edit 2: Chief Zackrai, what do you mean by give instructions?


like, tell them what I think they should do.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

sure


----------



## hyphen (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Well what legend are you?


look back a page or two.
oh well.
I'm Arceus.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

yay this is alive
yay I'm alive... strach that, I forgot I died in this game.
I have nothing


----------



## Mai (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

Werefish5 can be left alone now, generally speaking; she hasn't been on since 8/21 and therefore can be trusted not to come online for a while. If she's mafia then there probably won't be a kill the next day. 

We need to lynch now, no abstaining. So!

*Mystic,* you're probably mafia. Why? For one, I was silenced day one and why the hell would an innocent want to do that? Innocent silencers make no sense, and are almost never useful. Also, you never voted for RK-10 (who was the other mafia, if you don't remember). And this, which was probably so you could find someone to kill. Sorry if you're actually innocent, but it's getting down to the wire here and as LS99 implied we have a one in three chance of getting the mafia.


----------



## Zapi (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ROLECLAIM TIME


I already roleclaimed as bulletproof Celebi a page or two back, but you all were suspicious of me for whatever reason. :/

Anyway, I'm going to go with Mai's reasoning and vote for *Mystic*. Town-aligned silencer makes no sense to me, either.


----------



## Light (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

I stood no chance with Jirachi alive because gradually everyone would be inspected, so I decided it was better to attempt to make everyone else loose with me Xp.


----------



## Mai (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

^ I know. That _was_ extremely broken.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

problem, regular role people?


----------



## Glace (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

*Mystic* because yeah.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

oh well.d:
you're one innocent down then.
nice knowing you guys.
*salute*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> problem, regular role people?


I r very jelly.

*Mystic*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D3]*

So the day ends with Mystic being lynched.

A note comes from her body.

"To Do;

1. stay alive with innocents

2. Make sure a Dentist isnt the same as Siliencer."


They made a big mistake, cause the strongest Pokemon known to man is now out. 

*Mystic is dead. She was an Innocent Arceus workin' as a dentist. =P*

*48 hours for night actions*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [N3]*

The sun rises over the town.

The villagers were expecting someone gone, and there was! Flower Doll was no where to be seen!

Suddenly, a bush rustles. Flower Doll stumbles from it! She seems to be limping.

No one knows how she lived- oh wait, noes, they might knoes, it couldz be lucki doctoors or sumting! =P

*No one died.

48 hours for lynchings!*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Legendary Pokemon Mafia [D2]*

Uhh....
So...
Wat do?

Any objections to lynching werefish?


----------



## Mai (Oct 10, 2011)

*Werefish5.* But Flower Doll still needs to claim; it's just about equally likely that she forgot to send in a night action as well.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 10, 2011)

why not lynch エル.?

we /know/ he's the don.

EDIT: oh wait he's dead already


----------



## Light (Oct 10, 2011)

Chief Zackrai said:


> why not lynch エル.?
> 
> we /know/ he's the don.
> 
> EDIT: oh wait he's dead already


Do I really come off as that bad of a player?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 11, 2011)

no, i just forgot you were dead is all.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 14, 2011)

Since this is soooooo inactive, this will be the end!

With only one vote from Mai and no abstains, the others were reluctant to put Werefish on the guillotine, but mai hurriedly put her on there.

The blade came down with a whack! Since Mai is the only inspecting role left, she finds it hard to see if werefish was mafia. It looked like werefish was a dentist, like mystic!

As a full moon came out, werefishs body suddenly changes. It looked like she was Arceus, but her new body started to darken.

Suddenly, the lifeless body came back up, as if it were being controlled by another spirit.

"You put astop to the remaining mafia member. it is me, a Celebi counter part, Dark Celebi, otherwise know as DarkAura. Remember this; just because someone was dark doesnt mean they're evil. but in this case, it does besides for me, XD! Congradulations fellow factions of the town" she says and then allows the body to drift away.

The others noticed when she said 'faction*s*'. they first though Mai because she was a mason, but Mai objected that the GM gave her a different kind of mason where she could talk to her other inspector fellow. it wasnt a different faction. 

suddenly, Flower Doll changees into a Deoxys and flies away fro home, knowing that she cannot be lynched or she'd explode!!!!!!!! Either way, the game was over so she went for the mooooooon! So thats what the other faction was.


*Werefish is dead. Mafia

Innocents win!*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 14, 2011)

Roles;
Mai; Sane inspector, Mew
LS99; Insane inspector, Mewtwo
CZ; Baker, Jirachi
RK-9; Don, shadow Lugia*mafia
Coroxn; Vig, Lugia
Glace; Healer, Ho-oh
LY; Poisoner, Giritina *mafia
RTB; *forgot, X|*
Mystic; Dentist, Arceus
Werefish; Silencer, Shadow Arceus*mafia
Zapi; bulletproof,  Celebi
Pig Serpent; Victini, Bus Driver

RTB, can you tell me your role again? X|!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow.

I saved the Town from Alien Win.


:o)


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

o.o
AM I THAT HORRIBLE OF A MAFIA PLAY- *shot*
anyway
That was fun.
make another one? (with better roles)
:D


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 15, 2011)

Mystic said:


> anyway
> That was fun.
> make another one? (with better roles)
> :D


Hell.......No

Never

Not in a million years

Not in a life time

Not in a decade

Not in a year

Maybe

Sometime around halloween. ;)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 15, 2011)

Next time, moar Gen V


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 15, 2011)

no





I'll make another one....hmmm.......on halloween. =D


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 15, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> no


YES


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> no


* YES YOU SHALL*
D:<


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 15, 2011)

No


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 15, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> No


*YES YOU SHALL
l
l
V​*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 15, 2011)

No


----------



## Mai (Oct 16, 2011)

There's no need to waste time arguing; either it will happen or it won't. (Personally, I don't think I'd be joining too many new games anyway.) It's DarkAura's choice anyway.


----------

